# Dry Erase Paint



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

I was looking into the dry erase paints. They are very expensive.
Some places sell white paint and they sell clear coats as well. 
You can just put the stuff right on a wall.

I thought if a product like Varathane has a clear coat durable enough to put on floors....then why couldnt I put some (gloss) on a wall and use it instead of the expensive stuff? Maybe even try a Milesi clear.

I think ill do a small test spot on my wall and see how it works....

Anybody want to comment?

Thank you


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was in my local Benjamin Moore store Friday playing around with their sample of dry erase paint called Notable. I was surprised how easy it was to write and erase on even a wall that wasn't perfectly smooth with normal roller texture. I have no idea how much it is and I think it's clear so you can make the dry erase any color under it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PSX700 Quite a bit cheaper (still $200 a gallon) PPG cant market it as dry erase paint, because they have contracts with Idea Paint, but I had a rep clue me into that a few years ago when I was bidding a big dry erase job. Obviously not worth it for a very small area though. They even comped me a gallon kit of it, but I didnt get the job, and I never used it. Its probably bad now.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was in my local Benjamin Moore store Friday playing around with their sample of dry erase paint called Notable. I was surprised how easy it was to write and erase on even a wall that wasn't perfectly smooth with normal roller texture. I have no idea how much it is and I think it's clear so you can make the dry erase any color under it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



Notable around $400 for a 200sqft kit. These products have a short shelf life so its best to order in fresh.


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. Ill get some WB clear coat like Varathane and put some on a wall and see how it works. I have seen people take a piece of glass and put it over a white piece of wood and write on the glass. That works fine but I need a bigger area about 4'X6'.

Thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mace said:


> Thanks guys. Ill get some WB clear coat like Varathane and put some on a wall and see how it works. I have seen people take a piece of glass and put it over a white piece of wood and write on the glass. That works fine but I need a bigger area about 4'X6'.
> 
> Thanks



Tempered glass and quality whiteboards get expensive really fast  4'x 6' x 3/16" ~$400 I got quoted.



You can get 50sqft kit notable for $180


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Tempered glass and quality whiteboards get expensive really fast  4'x 6' x 3/16" ~$400 I got quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get 50sqft kit notable for $180


Yeah, I was thinking it might be cheaper to buy 4x8 whiteboards and fasten them to a wall. It wasn’t.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've made dry erase boards from inexpensive panels at home depot. The 4X8 1/8" glossy white one work great, and they're like $15 a piece.


----------



## kobrien (Feb 19, 2020)

I have used Benny Moore Notable a few dozen times, as long as the client is willing to wait the 7-10 prior to use, Its amazing. We also tell them that expo markers work best on this finish.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I've applied Idea Paint a few times and it is excellent. Yes it is pricey but will outperform all the other brands.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Woodco said:


> PSX700 Quite a bit cheaper (still $200 a gallon) PPG cant market it as dry erase paint, because they have contracts with Idea Paint, but I had a rep clue me into that a few years ago when I was bidding a big dry erase job. Obviously not worth it for a very small area though. They even comped me a gallon kit of it, but I didnt get the job, and I never used it. Its probably bad now.


PsxOne works as white board paint and is cheaper than psx700. A few Dulux stores around here painted a wall in their stores as samples. They seem to be holding up good. This was well over a year ago.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

So I'm assuming the science behind this is just a really hard enamel paint or 2 part epoxy. AKA, super wipable? I've also been requested to paint a wall with this soon..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> So I'm assuming the science behind this is just a really hard enamel paint or 2 part epoxy. AKA, super wipable? I've also been requested to paint a wall with this soon..



They are all 2K silaxane epoxy except the rustoleum kit which is just a standard waterborne amine epoxy, thus the low price.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> They are all 2K silaxane epoxy except the rustoleum kit which is just a standard waterborne amine epoxy, thus the low price.


Isn't Siloxane Silicone? Would make sence I guess.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Isn't Siloxane Silicone? Would make sence I guess.



For the laymen yes but for chemist no.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Heh... I did a bunch of this at the University of Waterloo. Pricey stuff, but I did a sample at home with a Sharpie marker. It wiped off 2 months later.

Best part is, they hung a ****ing whiteboard on the wall.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

We ended up using glass panes from HD for our home office after I priced out the white board paint.

If ur gunna try the floor clear coat be careful choosing ur WB markers...some have acetone, etc type chemicals in them that could cause issue after being on the surface for any length of time.


----------

